# does cell size affect the fermentation of pollen?



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Barry, start your own thread!


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I did.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Great thread!


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

When I think about the title - "Does cell size affect the fermentation of pollen?", I wonder if anyone has noticed bees favoring a larger or smaller cell size for the storage of pollen in natural comb?

Natural comb varies in terms of cell size. So if cell size affected fermentation, then we might find bees choosing a particular size range. 

Adam


----------

